# Living without hookup



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all, we have recently joined the motorhome fraternity, bought the wagon in May and have had 6 outings so far with EHU. 
We have booked the Friday/Saturday at the Lincoln show at the end of this month (wife wants to look for bargains), we have already identified nice to haves, levelling chocks, & I would like air assist suspension, after driving cars I find the wagon a bit disturbing as it wallows on roundabouts. 
The only problem with Lincoln is that we will have to rely on the onboard leisure battery (single 85a), how long can you run on batteries? 
I have changed the internal lights to LED, we have a 12v TV with a 12v suitcase satellite dish for Freesat, mind you if the entertainment is any good we prob will not watch TV. 
We have gas for cooking, hot water & heating if needed so that just leaves lighting, water pump & the TV/Sat system on electric. 
Will 2 days flatten the battery? 

Barry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Forget the telly and only use the lights you need and you'll be ok.
Are you booked with MHF rally group?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can calculate it all and find out but yes you almost certainly will run out of power. My guess is you will last into the afternoon/evening of day two. Simplest remedy would be another leisure battery and you should consider a solar panel. There is lots of info. here if you search for it.

Techno100 gives good advice, Alan.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Not booked with the MHF rally group, was fully subscribed when I booked


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You'd be better with a second battery - solar panels are ok if you long timing! We have 110 and a 95 separate but they charge together and we can go for at least 4 days if we are careful and that's using tv only for couple of hours. 

If its just lighting and pump it should be ok but its the tv that drains its specially if you have a booster aerial or satellite.

Greenie


----------



## tonygel (Nov 17, 2008)

*Living without hook up*

Hi there. Get yourself a solar panel. We have done 70,000 klm in 3 years. We never go without telly or lighting. Sold the [unused] genny 2 years ago.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Matchlock said:


> Not booked with the MHF rally group, was fully subscribed when I booked


Please do come over and see the group (bring some plonk) :lol: 
Better advice face to face with a glass :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> Hi all, we have recently joined the motorhome fraternity, bought the wagon in May and have had 6 outings so far with EHU.
> We have booked the Friday/Saturday at the Lincoln show at the end of this month (wife wants to look for bargains), we have already identified nice to haves, levelling chocks, & I would like air assist suspension, after driving cars I find the wagon a bit disturbing as it wallows on roundabouts.
> The only problem with Lincoln is that we will have to rely on the onboard leisure battery (single 85a), how long can you run on batteries?
> I have changed the internal lights to LED, we have a 12v TV with a 12v suitcase satellite dish for Freesat, mind you if the entertainment is any good we prob will not watch TV.
> ...


Hi Barry
I have checked our list of happy campers and I don't see your name,
are you booked onto general camping or with a group.
If you had of booked with MHF you might not of had a lot of time to watch TV,
:lol: :lol: 
I would forget about the satellite and the TV,It gets dark around 7.30 8 ish so a few hours light required.

if you get stuck come over and see us.
see you.

scottie

Rally Marshall for MHF at the Lincoln Show


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Techno, will take you up on that offer although we do have very large glasses, should I wear a name badge?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

In our old van, we only had a single 85 AHr battery like you.

We could go away on a Friday after work, and be OK until we came back on Sunday (2 nights). There is just the two of us, and we used to watch about an hour or two of TV (no satellite then).

If you're going to do a lot of off-hookup motorhoming, a solar panel would be top of my shopping list. If you're going to be off hookup during the winter, I'd think about a generator (what am I saying? 8O )

In the van we have now, we have 2 X 110 AHr batteries and a 130W solar panel. We can stay off hookup permanently from spring to autumn.

Gerald


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

hi Scottie,
We will be in general camping but will be willing to wander over providing you are gentle with newbies.

barry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Matchlock said:


> Thanks Techno, will take you up on that offer although we do have very large glasses, should I wear a name badge?


No just look for my shed with custom towbar flag pole 8)


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Techno, 
Looks a nice shed you have, as we are first timers ours is a bit older until we see if we like the experience, but so far so good. 
See you on Friday. 

Barry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have 160watts worth of solar panels and a 250A/H leisure battery bank.Our 12v TV takes only 1.8A and Pace javelin receiver 0.8A.

We can watch several hours of TV and be electrically independent apart from the winter months when we can still last 6-7 days without a hook up. 

It is useful not to be dependent on a hook up,some of the best pitches we have been on have been non-electric ones.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have been at Shepton all weekend and have plenty left in the battery (we do have 2 Leisure Batteries though) so dont worry and just enjoy the show and spending money :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hey Barry we're first timers too. Only started this May and we love it too  
This is a good starter panel with regulator and adhesive included, just as an example :!: to show solar is not expensive
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140444884178&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Matchlock said:


> Hi Techno,
> Looks a nice shed you have, as we are first timers ours is a bit older until we see if we like the experience, but so far so good.
> See you on Friday.
> 
> Barry


We wont get there till about 19:00hrs Friday


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

When we used to rally in the caravan, we used to take a separate battery and run the television direct from that. It meant that we were never without the essentials (lights, water pump, etc). 

The reasoning behind the above was we have a sulky teenager and the TV kept him quiet but once the battery was flat then that was it - no arguments as to needing to leave some power for lights, etc


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First requirement is for a decent leisure battery. A solar panel wont help if you have a knackered battery. 

The general view is that leisure batteries seem to last about 2-3 years before they need replacing.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I've read these messages with interest.

I don't even know how to change the leisure battery - I don't know where it is, even.

I certainly wouldn't know how to have two.

And I wouldn't know anything about solar. 

Are you all just clever with your screwdrivers, or, like me, do you just pay someone to do it all for you? I'm completely without confidence in fixing things.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Are you all just clever with your screwdrivers, or, like me, do you just pay someone to do it all for you? I'm completely without confidence in fixing things.


I've done all the jobs myself with the help of this forum's members as can be read via the link in my signature below.
Just purchased my second solar to fit this weekend as posted in earlier posting


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,
Just thought I'd say when we used to wild camp, we could do at least 3 days with 2 110 ah batteries, thats with a couple of hours tv a day.
Wakk44 I agree what you said about the pitches without ehu & the best views. Here on our site, we have 123 pitches but only 4 eco pitches (no hookup), they are at the very top of the site with fantastic views of the bay & the atlantic ocean. These pitches are always full, some folk staying 2 weeks!!?? Most have old style camping methods, no tv etc. I often wonder in our thirst for 240 volts, that we've somehow got away from what it's all about. What do you folks think?

Cheers,

CREAKY


----------

